# How I cope with old man winter.



## REDBOATNY (Mar 28, 2011)

2007
Reisling, juice from Chile 6 usg
Zinfandel, juice from Chile 5 usg
Catawba, local juice 5 usg
Gewurztraminer,local bagged juice 5 usg Lavlin d47
Gewurztraminer,local bagged juice in kit Red star cote des blancs

2008
Old vine Zin, California bucket juice 6 usg
Apple/sweet cherry, local juice 4g apple 2g cherry
Deleware, local juice 5usg
apple/ sour cherry 5 usg

2009
Noiret, local juice 5 usg
Catawba, local juice 5usg
Deleware, grapes pressed with drunken friends 5usg
Cherry cider 5 usg
Apple, from juice 5 usg
Cranberry, from concentrate, 1 gallon

2010
Noiret, 5 usg finished bulk aging
Traminette, local juice,5 usg bottled 3/26
Catawba,local juice, bottled 2/26 5usg
Apple, fresh juice, bottled 2/26 6.5 usg
Cranberry, bagged juice,3 usg ready to bottle
Apple/ sour cherry, local juice, bottled 3/19 5usg
Sour cherry, concentrate from Mich. 3 usg, finished, not bottled
Traminette/Catawba, extra juice, 1 gallon bottled 3/19
Cranberry, from fruit, clearing, 1 usg (lots of pectin)
Cranberry Skeeter pee, stabilized, clearing


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 28, 2011)

2007
Reisling, juice from Chile 6 usg
Zinfandel, juice from Chile 5 usg
Catawba, local juice 5 usg
Gewurztraminer,local bagged juice 5 usg Lavlin d47
Gewurztraminer,local bagged juice in kit Red star cote des blancs

2008
Old vine Zin, California bucket juice 6 usg
Apple/sweet cherry, local juice 4g apple 2g cherry
Delaware, local juice 5usg
apple/ sour cherry 5 usg

2009
Noiret, local juice 5 usg
Catawba, local juice 5usg
Delaware, grapes pressed with drunken friends 5usg
Cherry cider 5 usg
Apple, from juice 5 usg
Cranberry, from concentrate, 1 gallon

2010
Noiret, 5 usg finished bulk aging
Traminette, local juice,5 usg bottled 3/26
Catawba,local juice, bottled 2/26 5usg
Apple, fresh juice, bottled 2/26 6.5 usg
Cranberry, bagged juice,3 usg bottled 4/2
Apple/ sour cherry, local juice, bottled 3/19 5usg
Sour cherry, concentrate from Mich. 3 usg, finished, bottled 4/1
Traminette/Catawba, extra juice, 1 gallon bottled 3/19
Cranberry, from fruit, clearing, 1 usg (lots of pectin)
Cranberry Skeeter pee, stabilized, bottled 4/2

2011
Traminette 10 gallons bottled NYS juice
Vignoles 3 gallons secondary Nys juice, bottled
Reisling NYS juice 5 gallons secondary bottled 
De Chaunac 5 gallons NYS juice aging
spiced apple 7 gallons cinnamon and nutmeg ,bottled
Cranberry 4 gallons from fresh and fruitbase, bottled
Rhubarb from Vintners harvest canned base 3 gallons, bottled


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice selection and you even doubled up. LOL


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Nice selection and you even doubled up. LOL


Thanks,
Yea I am trying to link it to my signature, so far unsuccesfully.


----------



## kubi3875 (Jan 26, 2013)

how did your vignoles come out thats one of my wife and my favorites was thinking of tring to make one


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 26, 2013)

kubi3875 said:


> how did your vignoles come out thats one of my wife and my favorites was thinking of tring to make one


 Yes it came out excellent even though it was for my brother, and I only got a couple bottles. I didnt have a chance to get any vignoles juice this year but would definately make it again in the future.


----------



## kubi3875 (Jan 26, 2013)

I guess ill be looking for juice for that to make my first grape non kit wine


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2013)

Kubi where are you located?


----------



## kubi3875 (Jan 26, 2013)

Elyria ohio about 25 miles west of cleveland


----------



## novalou (Jan 27, 2013)

kubi3875 said:


> Elyria ohio about 25 miles west of cleveland



Parma here.


----------



## kubi3875 (Jan 27, 2013)

I work in parma at tri c


----------

